
Show HN: Unfettered access to my web browser, broadcast to everyone - arth_g
https://www.garth.tv/
======
arth_g
Hi all, I’m the submitter.

Since google and facebook already have an insane amount of information on me,
I figured I’d just open-source it in real-time: garth.tv. _Anytime I’m
browsing the internet on my laptop, all of my tabs are public and you can go
through them._ I’m taking a break from client work to investigate some
personal projects, so I don’t have to hide any client data.

You can poke through my windows and tabs and ask me questions about them as I
work.

Twitch is on the page because I don’t want to build a screenshare/chat app,
notification system, etc.

#Why? \- It’s a social experiment. From a charitable perspective, I’m trying
to see if there are benefits to radical browser transparency (e.g. meeting
people who look at similar stuff on the internet). From a more dystopian
perspective, I’m trying to see if I can make the pervasive surveillance of the
internet fun by opening it up to regular people instead of just corporations.
\- My browser tabs are pretty much the current state of my brain. If you’d
like to look directly into someone’s mind and poke around, feel free. \- If
you’re interested in browser UX, I’m a big too-many-tabs person. There will
definitely be unfiltered data about how I’m using the browser.

#What do I do, generally? I run a small, mostly-web-development-focused
consultancy with another person. We’re aiming to build and release some
products during this break. I’ve been obsessed with programming language
design and theory since at least 2010 when I was in college distracting myself
from work on my non-CS major (economics, unfinished because code). I’ve also
been interested in information management for as long as I can remember. My
default state is information overload.

#When and what will I be doing? I’m open to suggestions, but to start out: \-
from 11-6 I usually browse mostly tech-related stuff. \- after 7ish I’ll
usually just fool around on the internet. \- starting with mostly programming
language & interpreter/compiler-related research in the beginning \- actual
projects in the next week or two

